# suse 10.0 auflösung



## wpb (25. März 2006)

hy leute

ich hab gerade auf meinem laptop suse 10 installiert. (zusätzlich zu winxp)
leider kann man die auflösung, nur auf 800*600 oder "weniger" einstellen...

kann es sein, dass ich die treiber noch installieren muss? 
Bzw. geht das überhaupt, da die beim notebook und die treiber auf einer cd waren?

danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. März 2006)

Moeglicherweise musst Du den X-Server noch einstellen, vielleicht nutzt dieser einen generischen Treiber. Was fuer eine Grafikkarte ist denn in dem Notebook?

Und ich moechte Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## wpb (25. März 2006)

Intel 855GME


----------



## LarsT (26. März 2006)

Lasse bitte mal das Programm "testgart" in der Konsole laufen. Entweder ist das AGPGART-Kernelmodul nicht aktiviert, oder es unterstützt deinen Chip nicht.
Gemäß Intel unterstützt der integriete Graphic-Chip dieses Chipsatze Auflösungen bis 1600 x 2000.

Falls das Programm "testgart" nicht installiert ist, es ist im Lieferumfang von SuSE 10 dabei.


----------

